# To clean or not to clean.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

When do you bottle buddies find time to clean? I get too tired at the end of the day to even try. Early morning i have to get to work. When i come home i just want to shower and eat dinner. On any days off i am out digging more. I can clean a couple when i return, usually the better ones i got that day. The so so ones can wait. Seems for every one i clean i get 3 more. I have a lot of cleaning to do. Acls, embossed, pontils, inks, meds, food jars and figural bottles.  Is it even worth it?So when do you find time to clean?



Just the tip of my iceberg.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

When it’s a warm day I just get a bucket of water and clean when I feel like it. I let some of my bottles soak in water for a day or two and it helps clean them, but I’m only 14 and don’t have a real job beside eBay for a hobby.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

You could just not clean them and try to sell them dirty on Facebook if you don’t want to keep them all


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Timelypicken. Man you are fast. I just posted this. I go to the new posts and  you already responded. Over whelming isn't it. Many more boxes than this!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

I’ve got about 15 bottles I’m cleaning on right now. I would have a heart attack if I had that many bottles to clean. Do you collect all of these or do you sell


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

I collect and sell as many as possible. Not easy to do. I have learned a long time ago that if i don't get a thrill out of the bottle, no one else will either. I usually can sell any bottle i love easier that some slick dud. Just leave them right where you found them.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

I don’t care for cobalt blue slicks, but I find quite a few so I put them in lots of 5 and they sell for around $10 plus shipping on eBay and I have nothin better to do so I do it.


----------



## DFW Digger (May 26, 2020)

I too am guilty of cleaning only better bottles. Couldn't leave a 3 rivers( beer  / soda bottle behind. Just can't muster up the energy you clean it.


----------



## hemihampton (May 26, 2020)

I got hundreds & hundreds of more common bottles to clean. been years & I haven't cleaned them so piling up. LEON.


----------

